# Fishing with a friend..Will split trip cost with your boat



## foreverfishing1 (Sep 10, 2018)

*Fishing-ignore*

found thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

PM me and I will fish I have a boat and retired. Wife wants someone to fish with me. I am ready most any time. Will be a few days before I can go I had a wheel bearing burn up and I will be ready I hope this weekend. I live in Daphne 251-424-5865


----------

